# drilling Acraglas gel?



## leoparddog (Jan 30, 2018)

So working on my flintlock with the swamped barrel it has become apparent that in the middle of the narrow portion of the swamped barrel there is a substantial gap between the barrel and the bottom of the channel.  My first pass with the Acraglas gel when bedding it, didn't even touch the bottom of the barrel.  To me this means that the web between the ramrod channel and the barrel channel is going to be very thin there, likely less than the 1/4" I have a the muzzle.
So now when I put in the middle tenon, it is likely that the pin hole will get drilled through the Acraglas.  It will be a cross pin and not a screw so I think it will be Ok.

I am wondering if Acraglas gel will be brittle and break up under the circumstances.  For the breach it holds things tight and can take an impact directly which is why we use it, but what about forces applied to it in other directions?

Has anyone ever drilled it to hold a screw or pin that might take some flex or stress?

I'm not really worried as there will be two other pins, but might there be another bonding agent that will hold solid to the wood, fill the gap, be drillable and not crack up?


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 30, 2018)

Acraglass gell will drill just fine. Make sure it’s cured good...24+ hours. Take your time, drill slow. Take time to remove dust and grit while drilling. You will be ok. Actually, that’s overdoing it somewhat. It’s strong stuff and generally won’t chip, etc, but no problem with being too cautious.


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 30, 2018)

I think the acraglass gel will be fine to drill but brownells does sell some atomized metals that can be added to the epoxy to strengthen it and is machineable/drillable.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice find - I saved some glass microbeads that came with a bedding kit.  Glass filled epoxies are also very stable and can be drilled / machined.  

Another option is to fill that one small area with JB Weld.


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 31, 2018)

jmoser said:


> Nice find - I saved some glass microbeads that came with a bedding kit.  Glass filled epoxies are also very stable and can be drilled / machined.
> 
> Another option is to fill that one small area with JB Weld.


I used to get those bottles of microbeads like that in a Miles Gilbert bedding kit. Bedded a many a rifle with them before switching to Acraglass gel.


----------

